

Index Of Free Icon Fonts and Iconic Web Fonts - Hirvesh
http://www.functionn.in/2012/11/the-best-free-iconic-web-fonts.html

======
Hirvesh
Just a link to my own site! Took a lot of time to put this together, hope HN
appreciates it.

I've got something like an exclusivity HN in the post - check out the first
Iconic Web Font named "Elusive Icons".

Awesome replacement for Font Awesome. Just released & glorious :-)

~~~
jonathanmarcus
Fantastic list! Thanks for putting this together. Very helpful.

~~~
Hirvesh
thank you, I'm glad you liked it!

------
asc76
I personally have experience using: symbolset.com on one of my sites.

------
usaphp
Absolutely awesome :)

~~~
Hirvesh
thank you :)

